

Ask HN: How is your visa application experience? - ashishb

Is applying for visas (for travel) a painful and confusing thing or a simple one?
Do you find trouble in trying to find out which visa to apply for and what all documents have to be submitted?<p>Me and a friend of mine are trying to validate our idea before we build a product.
So, if you can spare 5 minutes and fill this form, it will be really useful for us.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;11T1IzkS2ZSWDOCQYAXEUxpDKiRExbUgrb7_k8Zedp1o&#x2F;viewform<p>Note:
1. We know that American citizens don&#x27;t need visas for a lot of countries in the world, so, we are more interested in perspective of non-americans before going forward.
======
raj1739
done, all the best!

